

Practical Hadoop Streaming -- Dealing with Brittle Code - dirtyvagabond
http://devblog.factual.com/practical-hadoop-streaming-dealing-with-brittle-code

======
jrockway
Whenever I have an app or library that "wtf segfaults" more than once, I try
to fix the bug or not use that library. I don't try to run the job 1000 times
and hope it works once.

------
capkencn
Pretty good article!

